# Hello form Army Ranger



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

AR, welcome to Archery Talk. Don't be shy, start posting.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Welcome to the site.*

Congrats on gettin in your 20. I gave up at only 8 years.

What part of KY are you in? I'm about an hour northwest of Louisville, KY.


R.L.T.W


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Army Ranger. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

to Archery Talk, make your self at home and enjoy our little home away from home :wink:


----------



## huntin&fishin (Aug 19, 2006)

*Army Scout here!!!*

Saw the "Army" and thought I'd say hi. I'm in Oregon, have bowhunted for 5 years now with a 4 year gap while stationed in Alaska. Had basic at Fort Knox and for the most part enjoyed my time there (though I'd have to say I don't think I'd choose t thru basic again if I ever went back, haha). Feel free to write back. I posted a newbie Thread just a few minutes ago. *SCOUTS OUT!!!*


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

welcome to achery talk hope u have a good time here


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome To Archery Talk!!

And thank you for your 20 years of service:thumbs_up


----------



## Army Ranger (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. 

I live in Lexington, KY. I did basic at Fort Benning, GA and retired from there also.

AR


----------

